# test result any advise



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I had a cbc panel ran , my iron was at 57 ranges 40-150 folate 17.94 
B-12 403 range211-911. vitamin D 19 range 30-100 Dr put me on 1,000 . I forgot to add my tsh is 2.90 range 0.49-4.67 . free t4 0.83 range 0.61-1.12 she did not do the t3 but I see my endo in a week . what should I expect?

I have Hashimoto's and recently have been put on Biodentacal hormone meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> I had a cbc panel ran , my iron was at 57 ranges 40-150 folate 17.94
> B-12 403 range211-911. vitamin D 19 range 30-100 Dr put me on 1,000 . I forgot to add my tsh is 2.90 range 0.49-4.67 . free t4 0.83 range 0.61-1.12 she did not do the t3 but I see my endo in a week . what should I expect?
> 
> I have Hashimoto's and recently have been put on Biodentacal hormone meds.


I sure am glad you are on Armour as looking over all your labs, it is apparent that you have not had suffient T3 which we all know is the active hormone. You must have been really dragging your feet.

Now, it may be time to titrate that Armour up a bit. Most of us feel best w/TSH down around 1 or less w/ the FT3 1/2 way between mid-range and the top of the range. When taking T3 in any form, the FT4 is naturally much low and that is of no concern as this is normal.

Please do let us know what the endo has to say. And...............how are you feeling these days?


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I will post when I get my labs usually in a week after appt. Yes! I feel terrible.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> I will post when I get my labs usually in a week after appt. Yes! I feel terrible.


Not surprised. Doc has you stuck in a very bad place. Actually, the titration process is uncomfortable as it takes you to all those bad places before you get to the euthyroid state (where you feel great and what is normal for you.)

But, no doc should just abandon you to a bad place. You should be seen every 8 weeks for titration by 1/4 grain and of course labs should be done and seen prior to this titration so everybody knows what they are doing.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

But, no doc should just abandon you to a bad place. You should be seen every 8 weeks for titration by 1/4 grain and of course labs should be done and seen prior to this titration so everybody knows what they are doing.

I know , and agree it has been to long. He doesn't like to perscribe Armour but gave me the perscription (thank God). He takes lab work the day of the visit and calls me with the persciption the next day. That doesn't make sense to me, I wouild thank he would do it a few days before my visit , but he's the doc. Do you think he should up it 1/4 of a grain or double it to 90. I have the 45 put in a capsule because breaking a 90 tablet just wasn't working , I never knew how much I was getting. Insurance only pays a little because it's mixed. I guess I will know on Wednesday. LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> But, no doc should just abandon you to a bad place. You should be seen every 8 weeks for titration by 1/4 grain and of course labs should be done and seen prior to this titration so everybody knows what they are doing.
> 
> I know , and agree it has been to long. He doesn't like to perscribe Armour but gave me the perscription (thank God). He takes lab work the day of the visit and calls me with the persciption the next day. That doesn't make sense to me, I wouild thank he would do it a few days before my visit , but he's the doc. Do you think he should up it 1/4 of a grain or double it to 90. I have the 45 put in a capsule because breaking a 90 tablet just wasn't working , I never knew how much I was getting. Insurance only pays a little because it's mixed. I guess I will know on Wednesday. LOL


In my humble opinion, Armour should never be doubled. This could cause over dose and most importantly cause you to miss the mark (euthyroid state.) I stand by the 15 mg. titration every 8 weeks.

What do you mean mixed? Are you using a compound pharmacy? If so, that is not Armour.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I shouldn't have used the word mixed, he puts 45 of my armour in a capsule to make sure I get the right amount. It is a compound pharmacy, he said I was getting the same thing I was from my normal pharmacy except it was the right amount. You have me worried , how can I know I'm getting Armour. that what my perscription called for.


----------

